# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Making A Wish - What Could Yours Be?

## Traveler

Is it something that you wish to have, to buy, to accomplish?
Share it here with us, and who knows, it might come true!
Only one wish please!

My wish is to have a ticket every month and travel around like the 2 previous years.
Is there an agency that can sponsor me? Because this is what I really want like crazy.   
Travel, write and taking photos.  Any suggestions?

How about you?  What is this one wish you make?

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

hello
Hi all, My name rona .I'm a newbie! I love traveling! Hope to share and get useful information about destinations here!!!

----------


## helpnguide

I hope god will satisfy you with completing your wish. My wish is traveling all over world till next 10 year with my beautiful girlfriend.

----------


## jeckvilson

I hope god will satisfy you with completing your wish. My wish is traveling all over world till next 10 year with my beautiful girlfriend.

----------


## Eugene21

I never make a wish. I just set goals.

----------


## Traveler

Is it something that you wish to have, to buy, to accomplish?
Share it here with us, and who knows, it might come true!
Only one wish please!

My wish is to have a ticket every month and travel around like the 2 previous years.
Is there an agency that can sponsor me? Because this is what I really want like crazy.   
Travel, write and taking photos.  Any suggestions?


How about you?  What is this one wish you make?

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

hello
Hi all, My name rona .I'm a newbie! I love traveling! Hope to share and get useful information about destinations here!!!

----------


## helpnguide

I hope god will satisfy you with completing your wish. My wish is traveling all over world till next 10 year with my beautiful girlfriend.

----------


## jeckvilson

I hope god will satisfy you with completing your wish. My wish is traveling all over world till next 10 year with my beautiful girlfriend.

----------


## Eugene21

I never make a wish. I just set goals.

----------

